# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Who will you drink with on Nov. 5?

## Spexvet

Who will you celebrate with or drown your sorrows with?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I voted _Yuengling,_ but I would much prefer Spaten (not a choice).  I thought Fezz had a direct line to any beer related posts.  I can't believe I beat him here.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Steve Machol

I don't drink beer. Does that mean I'm part of the Anti-America parts of America than Palin refers to?  :Confused:

----------


## For-Life

None of the above
*

Carlsberg or Hennessy
*

----------


## Fezz

> I voted _Yuengling,_ but I would much prefer Spaten (not a choice). * I thought Fezz had a direct line to any beer related posts.  I can't believe I beat him here.
> * 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


I posted, but deleted it!

I wanted to vote for Other:

Rogue Dead Guy Ale

http://www.rogue.com/beers/dead-guy-ale.php

But, I thought better of it. I didn't think it would come across correctly, and I would have a lot of explaining to do!

Ok....I'll post it. But....PLEASE....do not assume anything other than me drinking one of my favorite ales!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Since OTHER is not available.....I vote ADAMS!!!

(Dead Guy is in no way meant to be directed toward any incoming, outgoing, alive or dead, president or presidential candidate)

----------


## Fezz

> I don't drink beer.


Thats ok....I'll drink your share!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## HarryChiling

I voted Yuengling since it's the house beer of choice.  The dead guy ale is of course a hoppy alternative that I have enjoyed in the past, but the high alcohol content means less drinking more drunking and I'm gonna need to toss a few back.

----------


## Judy Canty

A very satisfying The Glenlivet.

----------


## Spexvet

> A very satisfying The Glenlivet.


I know Glen. Tell him I said hi!

----------


## Judy Canty

It will be my pleasure.  :bbg:

----------


## HarryChiling

> It will be my pleasure. :bbg:


I know his red headed step brother Jack.  If you drink enough you can't tell them apart. :cheers:

----------


## Judy Canty

I can! ;)

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr



----------


## Judy Canty

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!

----------


## MarcE

Seriously guys, Nov 5 is a SCHOOL night!:finger:.  
Can't you wait for the weekend and binge like me?:hammer:

I prefer grape Nehi with vodka

----------


## hcjilson

In the old days it would have been Dr. Stolichnya before dinner, Ms Bordeaux with dinner, and Mr Glen Livet after dinner. Now that I have become aware of the problem, I am only drinking with my old pal, the late Paul Newman who has a wonderful, full bodied organic lemonade which has a nice finish and no headache.

----------


## Judy Canty

> In the old days it would have been Dr. Stolichnya before dinner, Ms Bordeaux with dinner, and Mr Glen Livet after dinner. Now that I have become aware of the problem, I am only drinking with my old pal, the late Paul Newman who has a wonderful, full bodied organic lemonade which has a nice finish and no headache.


Mr. Newman's lemonade is particularly nice with a bit of Grey Goose on a warm day.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Hey Leo.  Get rid of the label, cut the top of the bottle off, loose the box, and voila, a Colt 45 40.;)

----------


## HarryChiling

> Hey Leo. Get rid of the label, cut the top of the bottle off, loose the box, and voila, a Colt 45 40.;)


Let me guess your voting Obama. :bbg:

----------


## optigrrl

Reserva de la Familia. Por favor. Mucho gracias. Bien, Y mas.

----------


## HarryChiling

Man you all are some high falutin type drinkers around here.  I know why everyone complains about their pay it's because they are spending it on the drink. :cheers:

----------


## FullCircle

I'd like to be passing time that night with a well dressed Tom Collins.

----------


## Fezz

Double post!

----------


## Fezz

> Now that I have become aware of the problem, I am only drinking with my old pal, the late Paul Newman who has a wonderful, full bodied organic lemonade which has a nice finish and no headache.


I drank with poor Paul last evening. I drizzled my greens with his very own, family recipe Italian dressing!

----------


## Johns

Locally pressed (fresh,not hard;)) apple cider!:cheers:  (We've got awesome worm  in these parts...)

----------


## kl_whitney

Ummm, nobody.  I don't drink.  LOL, can't drink yet, I'm only 20.
-Katherine Whitney, Optician  :Nerd:

----------


## MarcE

I will be drinking w/ Comrade Smirnoff and Sarah Palin (if she accepts my inviation).

Remember everyone - 1 drink is good for you, 2 is bad.

----------


## Judy Canty

> I will be drinking w/ Comrade Smirnoff and Sarah Palin (if she accepts my inviation).
> 
> Remember everyone - 1 drink is good for you, 2 is bad.


You count?   I just keep going until I get where I want to be. :shiner:

----------

